# Welcher PC? Bitte helft mir!!



## PCKaufGuy (6. April 2014)

Hey ihr Nachtigallen!
Ich bin im Innbegriff mir einen neuen PC zu kaufen.. bin mir aber unsicher was für einen.
Da ich mich nicht so gut mit PC's auiskenne frage ich mal hier durch .. das wären die 2 die ich ihm Auge habe:
Gaming PC Captiva 27307 AMD (FX-8350) 8 x 4.0 GHz 8 GB AMD Radeon™ R9 280X Microsoft Windows® 8.1 64-Bit im Conrad Online Shop | 806428

Gaming PC Captiva 27065 Intel® Core™ i7 (i7-4770) 4 x 3.4 GHz 16 GB Nvidia® GeForce™ GTX760 Microsoft Windows® 8.1 64-Bi im Conrad Online Shop | 779005

Welcher wäre besser fürs zocken? Bin eigentlich dauernd am PC aber habe wie gesagt nicht viel ahnung von.. oder seht ihr einen besseren PC auf der Seite bis zu 1300€? Wenn ihr einen seht wäre es super wenn ihr mir sagt warum der besser wäre für mein Vorhaben (was hauptsächlich aus gaming besteht) 
Vielen dank im Vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2014)

Muss es denn bei Conrad sein? Optimal wäre die Grafikkarte aus dem AMD-PC und die CP aus dem Intel-PC    Wenn man den PC selber zusammenstellen würde, könnte man für das Geld auf jeden Fall ein besseres Paket bekommen.


----------



## PCKaufGuy (6. April 2014)

ja am besten einer von den beiden


----------



## svd (6. April 2014)

Dann den mit der Intel CPU. Bietet einfach die bessere Basis für späteres Upgraden.


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2014)

Jo, der Intel-PC wäre da auf lange Sicht der bessere - aber wenn Du einen PC selber zusammenstellst (ZusammenBAU kann auch der Shop machen), würdest Du einen gleichstarken PC für unter 850€ inkl. Windows bekommen, siehe ganz unten.

Was bei dem Conrad-PC halt nicht so gut ist: 

- 8GB RAM würden locker reichen für lange Zeit, da wird der PC an sich unnötig um 60-70€ teurer wegen der 16GB RAM. 
- als CPU würde man statt des i7-4770 den Xeon E3-1230v3 nehmen, der ist bis auf eine fehlende eigene Grafikeinheit und 0,1GHz weniger Takt (was man nicht merken wird) identisch zum i7-4770, aber 60€ günstiger
- eine AMD R9 270X ist genau so stark wie die Nvidia GTX 760, kostet aber 40€ weniger.
 - allgemein (wie an sich fast jeder Komplett-PC) eh zu teuer für die gebotenen Bauteile

Das heißt allein durch die ersten 3 Dinge ist der PC schon unnötigerweise ca 150-160€ teurer, als es ein von der Leistung her gleichguter PC sein müsste.

Mein Vorschlag wäre der hier hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC hier auch alle Komponenten mal als Zusammenfassung:

HV20XE33DE Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 Bx, LGA1150 214,23 €
HV1135RFDE ASRock H87M Pro4, Sockel 1150, mATX 66,45 €
HV30CM55DE Cooler Master Hyper T4 CPU-Kühler - 120mm 25,34 €
HV20MI48DE 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9 60,81 €
HV203T43DE Thermaltake Commander MS-III, ohne Netzteil 40,09 €
HVR520S2DE Seasonic S12II-520, 520 Watt, 80PLUS Bronze 54,90 €
HV1031IGDE Gigabyte Radeon R9 270X, 2GB DDR5, PCI-Express 187,97 €
HV12H5K1DE HGST Travelstar 5K1000 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s 51,92 €
HV207SX8DE Samsung SH-224DB schwarz 13,50 €
HVSE8HW6DE OEM Microsoft Windows 8.1 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation 79,90 €
HVZPCDE Rechner - Zusammenbau 29,99 €
Gesamtpreis: 825,10 €
Alle Preise sind Versandpreise


Der PC wäre halt gleichstark wie der Intel-PC bei Conrad, und bei Deinem Budget würde man als Grafikkarte dann direkt eine AMD R9 280X oder Nvidia GTX 770 nehmen, sind ca. +100€, und dann noch eine SSD mit 120GB für Windows, das sind +70€, dann bist Du bei dem Preis des Conrad-PCs und hast ein superschnelles Windows wegen der SSD und noch ca 20-25% mehr Leistung in Spielen wegen der besseren Grafikkarte


----------

